# Cuboid Silicon Sleeves



## Effjh (21/1/16)

Anybody have or planning on getting some sleeves in for the Cuboid?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Yes they are... I'm sure they should start appearing in the next week or two.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/1/16)

We have them on the way. Arrive late next week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (22/1/16)

We also have some inbound.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

